# Cabela's Log Cabin kits....



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...sp&returnQueryString=id=0022783521400a&type%3


I got my first Cabela's catalog today, and about flipped out when I saw the cabins in the back. Thought you'd like to see them - for ideas - if nothing else.

Angie


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

nice!! thanks for the link


----------



## Colorado Junket (May 7, 2006)

Thank you for the link. I have been looking at log home kits and I didn't know Cabelas carried them.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

dern... why can't I find that winning Lotto ticket when I need it? or maybe an unknown rich uncle?


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Although there are very attractive, they also have got a massive amount of mark-up. If you are really interested, there are many wholesale outfits that will provide everything you need to assemble your own log shell kit for a fraction of what most log home "manufacturers" charge. To put things in perspective, we live in a modular home (not a double wide trailer). It has 2x10 floor joists, 2x6 walls, Anderson windows, All hardwood trim, raised panel doors etc... We had it delivered, 95% complete, for about five percent less than a local manufacturer wanted for a log shell kit. The kit included everything to build a weather-tite shell, but most products were far lower grade, compared to what we bought, osb roof sheating, off-brand windows etc... The manufacturer was quoting a finished cost of 3x the kit. So we ended up with a great house for far less than half of what the log home would of cost. there are ways to build a quality affordable log home, throwing bags of cash at Cabela's isn't one of them. But, the pictures make it awfully tempting.


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

wow, 15 grand for a glorified 14x20 shed


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Man their sure proud of them suckers!!!  

They still have a Rifle I want.

big rockpile


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

I have just about completed my cabin and it is way bigger than those at cabelas. with a 300 plus sq ft loft I am approaching about 1400 sq ft living space. Im down about 11 grand at this point. Me and the boys provided labor. The biggest expense was the slab and the roof. Those cabelas have nice floor plans but I dont think Id give that much for them. Im not sure Id even consider it if they provided the labor and appliances either


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is a pic of an Amish built cabin, complete shell closed in w/8ft porch, 16' by 30'
$15500. Delivered.









As pictured $24500.


----------



## Dink (Jan 13, 2006)

Hunter thats awsome.


----------



## Argent Farms (Apr 21, 2006)

Does the $24500 include the dogs for the front porch?


----------



## bretthunting (Sep 28, 2005)

hunter
do you have some kind of contact for this company
brett


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

hunter, thats a beautiful place.... i hadnt thought of buying from the Amish


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

For those that are intrested:

Guy's name is Harvey Schmucker
Crawford County Cabins LLC
42425 McDaniel Road
Soldiers Grove, WI 54655
608-624-5964

His brother also makes cabins:
Hill Crest Log Cabins
Ervin Schmucker
12226 U.S. Hwy 14
Richland Center, WI 53581
608538-3759

Site prep, 18 sonit tubes, 36 blocks (to put it on) are extra.
Logs are 8" milled "D" shaped tongue and grove, will caulk in between, and pinned.

They put you in touch w/ a trucked, you take care of that, but the price included the shipping.
Born in a barn:









On the move:










P.S. You supply your own dogs!


----------



## Oilpatch197 (Apr 18, 2004)

hahaha, that last picture is just awesome.  

BUT I still think the Landscape Timber log cabin would suit me better.

mercy, how much was shipping for that log cabin?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

$1200, but I had to drive the truck w/ the "Wide load" sign.


















Brought the cabin one day, the Amish came back the next and built the porch.
Started at 7:00 A.M., were down the road at 2:00 P.M.


----------



## esther (Apr 15, 2006)

FreightTrain said:


> wow, 15 grand for a glorified 14x20 shed


Yes but this is a _special_ 14x20 shed. It is made of "solid-wood, glue-laminated Everlast logs" AND has a designer name.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

hunter63 said:


> Here is a pic of an Amish built cabin, complete shell closed in w/8ft porch, 16' by 30'
> $15500. Delivered.
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking house. What's the inside layout?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is a floor plan that we started with and pretty much did it this way.
Bedrooms are in the lofts, 14 ft one end, 12 ft other.
















Also pic of the kitchen(in progress).


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

wow! now THATS nice!
hmmmm how can I fit all 5 kids in there w/ hubby and myself.... thinking thinking lol


----------



## Kickapoo (Mar 18, 2005)

I almost had Harvey build me a cabin but when I realized it needed to be built on-site and I would have to drive the Amish crew back and forth everyday I went with an "English" company. But I wouldn't hesitate to buy a smaller one that he can build in his barn. They look nice and seem reasonably well-built. I know some owners of his cabins that are pleased as can be with them. I'll probably buy a small one to use as an office/workshop someday.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> wow! now THATS nice!
> hmmmm how can I fit all 5 kids in there w/ hubby and myself.... thinking thinking lol


Have 'em make you a "double-wide" and slap it together on-site  (don't know if they do such a thing, but it can't hurt to ask  )


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Kickapoo,
Harvey has a GMC, W/diesel, crew cab that he has some one else drive now.
One of them is putting an addition on one of the cabins that they already built.\Need to find out which one.


----------



## Brighid1971 (Feb 27, 2006)

The hubby loves the Cabela cabins, but we need at least three bedrooms 

Hunter63, that is a gorgeous place...now we just have to find someone who'll deliver to Maine


----------

